# Ground location?



## 0Errant (Dec 3, 2019)

Just went to clear snow and noticed this dangling. Anyone know where it should be? Craftsman 9.0/28


----------



## 0Errant (Dec 3, 2019)

Found it!


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

There ya go. 

Doesn't look like a ground though, with that nylon insulation hmm... wonder what it's for.


----------



## gpguy2008 (Sep 27, 2020)

Its the socket that holds the plastic 'key.' It should have a bolt threaded into the metal piece through the threaded hole in the center. You can see the slot in the heater box where they key slides in. After reattaching youll have to install the key or it will ground out the ignition as intended.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

I'd suggest you slip it off the spade connector and trash it. It's a "security" feature that accomplishes nothing.


----------



## 0Errant (Dec 3, 2019)

cpchriste said:


> I'd suggest you slip it off the spade connector and trash it. It's a "security" feature that accomplishes nothing.


Good idea! Just disconnect it at the top?


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

0Errant said:


> Good idea! Just disconnect it at the top?


Yes, at the top of your first picture.


----------

